# Toys i made for the fids



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they love the toys i make lol


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

I like the toys you made. They are very neat!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks! a few are made of recycled parts from other toys lol but whatever works


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Very nicely and well made.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks. even if they werent i think my birds would still like them. just give them silly things and that makes their day


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

haha, love them, i would not be able to make that?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre easy. the straw one, i cut straws from mcdonalds (we go and scam like a handfull each time) into small pieces and tie a few together really tight to make a fan of them, then i keep tying them all together to make a big straw thing. the ball thing holding the straws is a gumball machine container with holes at both ends. the coconut toy is made from recylcled toy pieces--had a swing with the block and coconut pieces that dally never used so i took the pieces off since she liked to chew those. then took a mirror and bell toy and attached it to the bottom. the wiffle ball all i did was tie a heck of a lot of raffia in the holes and added some beads. i also took a wiffle ball and shoved brocholli into the holes to make a foraging toy. ill post that if photobucket doesnt knock my internet out.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Good job on all of the toys...you are very creative...I am going to try and make a couple of your ideas later this evening...thanks for sharing


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ur welcome. ill try to post more once photobucket works!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

you did the siggy!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i got photobucket to work for one pic now to get the rest lol it freezes my computer for some reason.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Great pic... I want to make this for my tiels...by the way, your tiel is adorable/both of them are.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this one is the easiest toy ever. buy a larger wiffle ball-not the dinky little golf ball sized ones but more tennis ball and just shove the greens in the holes. even works great for spray millet.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and they are pretty cute--except when they think its funny to put up a fight going to bed lol then i hear chirping that doesnt stop


----------

